# Ridge Carbide Tool TS2000 24T 10" Rip "Super Blade" Full Kerf



## Dautterguy

Have had my Ridge Carbide blade for nine years. Have sent it in twice to be re-sharpened. Came back good as new. Purchased at one of the Wood Working Shows, when there were Wood Working Shows. My go to blade when ripping.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Mmm Holbren. They have good stuff.

Thanks for the review. I have been using Freud and Infinity blades with good luck, but I would consider Ridge Carbide in the future.


----------



## paul1474

I switched from Woodworker II to Ridge and think Ridge is the better blade


----------



## richardchaos

It looks like the teeth will give you a SMOOTH FLAT bottom on the cute? Is that true. I cant find another blade that will do that.


----------



## crb

Yes, the blade has a flat top grind and should give a smooth bottom. I haven't tried that yet to confirm. If I get time soon I can test and post some images. The FTG was one of several reasons I chose this blade instead of the glue line rip from Freud.


----------

